# Rock Island Armory Compact?



## varanid (Sep 23, 2013)

There's a pawnshop here that has a lightly used Rock Island Armory compact, 3.5" barrel, 7 round magazine, for 350+tax. It's got very minor visible wear but looks OK.
Anyone got experience with it? I was going to purchase the sig p250 compact next paycheck but this is about 90 bucks cheaper than the local cost on those, and, well, it's a 1911 which I like


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Not the compact. But a couple of friends have the FA. Love 'em. I think the go for that new though. I might be mixing up models, it may be the base version for $349


----------



## varanid (Sep 23, 2013)

The full size isn't much more than that, but the compact's MSRP is like 500 something and I can't find anyone locally with new ones.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not praising them because I haven't had my hands on one yet,but for the money most people love them.Being a bargain basement deal,theres a chance of issues but RIA seems to be pretty good on following specs and fitting a gun like the original design-not saying they are to spec but they work.

The compacts get touchy,you're shortening the cycle to make that round work.It does,but not always if things aren't just so.For that price,I'd buy it and blast a few hundred through it to prove it's worthy.If it pukes and nothing is FUBAR'd from the start,fixing minor things are anything from a a few file strokes or a couple part fittings.Won't be a Wilson but you're still in less than a Colt.I've actually thought about finding one for the basis of a redo for a carry piece I could care less about if it sits inb evidence rusting.My Colt or HK in that situation would really piss me off,and I'm not pissing money away on a Glock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rex said:


> ...[C]ompacts get touchy. You're shortening the cycle to make that round work. It does, but not always if things aren't just so. For that price, I'd buy it and blast a few hundred through it to prove it's worthy...


Good information and advice! I second the motion.
Any 1911-type pistol with a barrel length of less than about 4" has to be designed and tuned by a genius with the patience of Job.
(Ask me how I know. Been there, done that.)


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a screaming bargain -- I would buy it.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a brand new Rock Island Compact at the PX at Fort Bragg for $405 out the door. My Brother and I went to the range, and it chewed the x right out of the target at 15 yards. I usually pick a six o'clock point on the target, but this thing was perfect point of aim. My Brother gave me two mint original Series 70's, so I was kind enough to give him my Rock Island. He has about 600 rounds through it, with one misfire with some hand loads that he had laying around. He packs a Springfield XDS most of the time, or DID. Now he carries the Rock Island most days. He's an Army Vet, and Heh loves that Rock.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Springfield makes a compact Range Officer. In 9mm & .45.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

Buy the Rock... If there are issues with it, their Customer Service will make it right. They did for me and I love mine.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have had a couple. Actually, years ago one was $300 and the other $350 new from a LGS. They are not bad for the money.


----------

